# تصنيع ماكينة Cnc



## واعد (22 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
هذا أول مشاركتى معكم فالى الأمام يا أمة الإسلام.
صور لطريقة تصنيع مكينة Cnc والمنول سرفيس وبردة التصنيع لمن أراد رفع الراية والى الأمام
أخوكم اليمانى

تم رفع الملفات لإدارة المرفقات​


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (22 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي الغالى انت تقصد التصنيع بواسطه الcnc ام تقصد تصنيع الماكينه نفسها 
واين الملفات المرفقه اخي؟


----------



## واعد (22 أبريل 2006)

*أقصد تصنيع ما كيمة Cnc*

أخى المهندس محمد إسماعيل غدا إن شاء الله سأقوم برفع الملفات حيث أنى متواجد فى مكان عملى الأن وحين أصل الى البيت سأقوم برفعها جميعا ومساحتها بعد الضغط 41 ميجا بيت
أخوك اليمانى


----------



## واعد (5 مايو 2006)

*سامحونى على التأخير*

أعدرونى فليس كل مالدى قد تم رفعة ولكن إنتظروا باقى الملفات عما قريب إنشاء الله


----------



## khaledelrady (9 يونيو 2006)

اين الملفات


----------



## سامي محمد الزناتي (11 يونيو 2006)

واعد قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> هذا أول مشاركتى معكم فالى الأمام يا أمة الإسلام.
> صور لطريقة تصنيع مكينة Cnc والمنول سرفيس وبردة التصنيع لمن أراد رفع الراية والى الأمام
> ...


اود نسخة من الصور و المنوال سرفس وبردة التصنيع اذا تكرمت


----------



## واعد (14 يونيو 2006)

*هذة بعض الصور*

هذة أول صور والبقية والأهم طبعا فيما بعد إنشاء الله


----------



## واعد (14 يونيو 2006)

*وهذة بعض التفاصيل*

ولدى معلومات أخرى ولكن إصبروا علي فكل مالدى هو من مواقع ستجدونها فى المرفقات التالية عن المواقع الأصلية المأخود منها هذة المعومات


----------



## واعد (14 يونيو 2006)

*وهذة التفاصيل الأهم للبوردة وخلافة*

أسئل الله أن يوفق إخوتنا بها ويصنعوها ويثبتوا إنهم أولى عزم وإصرار والله الموفق


----------



## واعد (14 يونيو 2006)

*هذة هى باقى الصور*

يوجد لدى بعض البرامج أيضا الخاصة بالدائرة المرفقة والمخصصة بتشغيل الماكينة عن طريق الكمبيوتر ولكنى أنصحكم بدخول المواقع المرفقة لتعم الفائدة ولتعلموا كيف يفكر هائولا القوم فى حياتهم العملية فى العمل الجاد والذئوب مع الفارق إننا لدينا هموم تحبطنا أكبر مننا ومادة ضعيفة ولكن العزيمة هى الغالبة إن شاء الله.
أسئلكم خير الدعاء وإدا وجدتم أنكم أحطم بهذة قليل العلم فأخبرونى كى يزيد من عزمى وأجتهد لما فية خير لى ولكم ويزيدنى همة


----------



## محمد رمضان حس (14 يونيو 2006)

*0123108770*

السلام عليكم 
ياخى لقد شاهدت هذا العمل واتمنى ان اراه يعمل امامى واعرف كم تكون التكلفه الفعليه 
وهل من الممكن ترسلى كى اتحدث معك فى بعض التفاصيل ---- مصر xxxxxxxxxxx 
شكرا

أخي الحبيب انتظرنا دخول الاخ واعد ليأخذ رقم التليفون مع انه مخالف لقوانين الملتقى ولكن تركنها لانها فيها افاده شخصيه للعضو انا اعتقد انه قد اطلع على مشاركتك و اخذ رقم تلفونك ولهذا تم مسح الرقم 
وجزاك الله كل خير
مشرف القسم


----------



## khaledelrady (15 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً على الإهتمام وعلى المساهمة فى إفادة الأخرين وزادك الله من نعيمه


----------



## pilot_789 (15 يونيو 2006)

انا لسه ما شوفتش الصور بس مشكووور علي المجهود


----------



## TariqFarrah (16 يونيو 2006)

Thanks Man
& I Will Make One To My Work


----------



## هندسة انتاج (24 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك اخى وجزاكم الله خيرا وياريت ترفع باقى الملفات وشكرا


----------



## واعد (25 يونيو 2006)

*برنامج قيم مع ملفين لشرح البرنامج بالكامل والتفاصيل الكاملة*

الرابط هوhttp://rapidshare.de/files/24028729/Mach2_Release_6.11P.rar.html

وهذا البرنامج يصلح للبردة السابقة الدكر للراغبين فى التصمييم والإبداع


----------



## yassine-maroc (25 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ممكن تعملينا شرح لكيفية عمل مكينة شبيهة و إي هي المواد المستعمل و الله يجازيك عناخيرا


----------



## واعد (25 يونيو 2006)

*برنامج بملفين شرح كامل سيعجبكم إنشاء الله*

http://rapidshare.de/files/24028729/Mach2_Release_6.11P.rar.html


----------



## khaledelrady (26 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً جزيلاً


----------



## واعد (27 يونيو 2006)

*برنامج صغير لكن يعمم الفهم*

http://rapidshare.de/files/24241920/cambam_beta_0.6C.rar.htmlهذا البرنامج مثلا يعطيك مقدار الحركة فى الموتور فى مسافة البردة المعلنة للتثقيب أو الحرق أو النحت المحددة عن طريق X :y : Z بواسطة أوامر المرسلة للموتورات الخاصة بكلا من الإتجاهات لأعلا وأسفل للموتور الرأسى الخاص التثقب أو النحث أوالحرق أو الرسم والمواتير الأفقية الخاصة بالتقدم للأمام أو الرجوع للخلف حسب تسلسل الأوامر الصادرة من البرنامج الذاهبة للجهاز (البردة المصنعة)
للعلم لكى نقوم بعمل مثل هذة البردة فإننا محتاجيين لقطع الغيار الازمة لها أوالبديل الذى تراهمة مناسبا محققا لم معك من فهم لمجال الإلكترونيات وبانسبة للمعدان وقطع غيارة الخاصة بالcnc تحتاج لأيدى أخرة مثل خراط يصمم لك المعدات والمقاسات التى ستعمل عليها وتوفقها مع الموتور التوفر لديك وسرعة الموتور وعزمة والمادة المصنوع منها الماكينة فهى مجموعة حسابا ت تلتزم الدقة والله ولى الصابريين


----------



## واعد (27 يونيو 2006)

*برنامج أخر*

eagle_power_tools_415a.exehttp://rapidshare.de/files/24242644/eagle_power_tools_415a.exe.html


----------



## ali_aldeen (29 يونيو 2006)

شكرا اخي العزيز ولكن الملفات لاتحمل عندي ارجو الاجابة مع جزيل الشكر منك اومن باقي الاخوة


----------



## ali_aldeen (11 يوليو 2006)

شكرا اخي العزيز واعد والله والله ان الملفات رائعة جدا ويفيد كل من يعمل في هذا المجال اخي العزيز تحياتي وجزاء الله كل خير


----------



## Sameh Ezzat (11 سبتمبر 2006)

يا اخ واعد شاكرين على هذا المجهود الرائع ولكن الملفات ناقصه طريقة تصميم interface card and driver motor فبرجاء ان كانوا متواجدين لديك ارسلهم فى اقرب فرصه 
سامح عزت


----------



## nouranwr (20 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## jehad1961 (7 أكتوبر 2006)

اللهم افتح على امتنا بعلم عظيم 
لا املك الا ان اقول وفقك الله وفتح صدرك وعقلك للعلم وانا على خطى روادنا العظام امثالك سائرون
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hanysabra (11 نوفمبر 2006)

وفقك الله اخى والى الامام


----------



## وائل عبده (15 نوفمبر 2006)

انا لسه ما شوفتش الصور بس مشكووور علي المجهود وانا مشروعى بالفعل تصنيع ماكينه cnc
وقد اخذت كورس كاد كام وماستر كام
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_almasre22 (18 مارس 2007)

:81: ياريت يا جماعة يبا فى موقع او اى شى يشرح ماكينة ال cnc بالتفصيل


----------



## عبدالله السبع (21 أبريل 2007)

شكرا يابشمهندسين


----------



## عبدالله السبع (21 أبريل 2007)

لو سمحتو عايز اعرف كيفية التصنيع


----------



## الليـث (12 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

موضوع حلو و ممتاز

ارجو اتاكد من بعض الروابط لانها لا تعمل

شكرا لكم


----------



## أبو عبده (7 يوليو 2008)

حاجات هايلة جدا بس اخر مجموعة على الربيد شير تم الغاء الملفات منها 
نرجوا إعادة رفع الملفات يا اخ واعـــــــــــــــــــــد 
جزاك الله كل خير على ما قدمته و وضع أجره فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالد بوارشي (15 يوليو 2008)

موضوع جيد يثير الاهتمام


----------



## رشيد التونسي (15 أغسطس 2008)

بورك فيك يا أخي


----------



## ابوعبدالله احمد (15 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## osame (11 سبتمبر 2009)

شکرا لمجهود ک یا اخ


----------



## سليمان 2011 (16 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم الملفات غير متاحة ردوا لو سمحتم


----------



## mezmez (31 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك الف الف عافية عمل متقن لكن الرابط للبرنامج لا يعمل


----------



## جورج داود (2 أبريل 2012)

الف الف الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------

